# Test-dummy



## don pryor (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a Trojan or something sitting in my Boot files and I can't remove it. It appears in the Registry in HKEY_Current_User after Software. It's titled TEST-DUMMY and has a sub-category titled Test-Resident. I've used Spybot S&D, Hi-Jack This, Ad-Aware, Spyware Blaster, MicroTrend.com Scan and it doesn't show up. I can't use Panda Scan because something in my system makes it freeze after the files are downloaded and I press Start.

I went thru all my CSLID's, one by one looking for it but it didn't show up. It only shows up after I boot up and once I delete it it stays gone until the next boot. How do I get into my Boot files to find this annoying SOB and delete it permanently? Thank you, Don Pryor


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

hi, Do you have Spybot's TeaTimer feature running...that may create something like that...

Ah, here is a thread that shows you what I mean:

See Post#9 by Bubba

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=32823


----------



## don pryor (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you Byteman! It was TeaTimer. Would TeaTimer also prevent Pandasoft Scan from scanning after all the files had downloaded? Don


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes it may have> best idea is to temporarily turn it off before you need to make changes, several programs that monitor Registry changes will prevent those changes.

I grabbed this somwhere:

Resident
""TeaTimer"" feature monitors crucial processes on your machine. It
immediately detects known malicious processes wanting to start and
terminates them. In addition, TeaTimer detects, when something wants to
change some critical registry keys. It can protect you against such changes
giving you an option to "Allow" or "Deny" the change.""

it might conflict with online scans. I have seen advice to turn it off during AdAware scans too.

""First, right click on the TeaTimer resident icon in the lower right taskbar. Click exit. With TeaTimer running, it can prevent HJT from performing proper fixes sometimes. ""


----------



## don pryor (Sep 9, 2002)

Thank you again Byteman!! I had no knowledge of "why" or "what" Teatimer did. Your information will prove use to me and Those whom I will share this knowledge with. Don

It is said that when we are born our minds are Tabula Rasa, and our knowledge of the Universe and its myriad functions is as a grain of sand on the beach of infinity. At we enter our twilight years, the vast amount of knowledge we have accumulated enroute is equivalent to a grain of sand on the beach of infinity. Thank you, Don


----------

